# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Văn Phòng dịch thuật công chứng hồ sơ cá nhân

## Trans24h

Dịch thuật luôn được đánh giá là một trong các loại hình gai góc và khó nhằn bởi những đặc điểm riêng, đặc biệt nhất phải kể đến dịch thuật công chứng tài liệu cá nhân – một trong những hình thức chuyển ngữ có nhu cầu đông đảo trong thời gian gần đây.

*Đặc điểm của [replacer_a]*

 Dịch thuật tài liệu cá nhân bao gồm các văn bản, giấy tờ và các loại tài liệu mang tính luật pháp và nhân thân con người bởi vậy nên luôn yêu cầu độ chính xác và sự tỉ mỉ cao.Dịch thuật viên đòi hỏingoài kiến thức và kỹ năng, trình độ chuyên môn cao về ngôn ngữ còn phải chú tâm đến chi tiết vì chỉ cần một lỗi chính tả cũng đủ làm vô hiệu tính pháp lý của giấy tờ, dẫn tới những hậu quả vô cùng nghiêm trọng.

 Hồ sơ cá nhân là các tài liệu cung cấp thông tin cá nhân của người sở hữu.Khi một cá nhân đi ra nước ngoài học tập, công tác, du lịch hay định cư ở nước ngoài đều phải cung cấp đủ giấy tờ  tùy thân như: Chứng minh thư nhân dân, Giấy khai sinh, hộ khẩu,…tùy theo đất nước đến để dịch sang tiếng Pháp, Anh, Đức, Trung Quốc, Hàn Quốc, Nhật, Nga,  …và nhiều ngôn ngữ khác. điều đó cũng đã được áp dụng tương tự với tất cả các cá nhân từ nước ngoài vào Việt Nam.

 Các loại hình dịch thuật công chứng
 Hiểu được nhu cầu của đông đảo khách hàng, dịch thuật công chứng dịch thuật Trans24h chuyên nhận dịch thuật công chứng và hoàn toàn các văn bản các nhân như:

 văn bản du học, Visa
 Hồ sơ thăm thân nhân tại nước ngoài
 Giấy khai sinh
 Các văn bằng, Chứng chỉ, bảng điểm
 Hợp đồng lao động
 Sổ hộ khẩu, Hộ chiếu
 Lý lịch tư pháp





 Giấy chứng nhận sổ đỏ
 Và rất, hàng trăm triệu giấy tờ các nhân quan trọng khách theo yêu cầu của các cơ quan có thẩm quyển với chi phí thấp nhất, thời gian nhanh chóng cùng nhiều dịch vụ lôi cuốn khác. Nếu quý khách có nhu cầu, hãy đến với dịch vụ dịch thuật công chứng tài liệu cá nhân của chúng tôi để được tìm hiểu và khám phá và trải nghiệm.

 Các bản dich thuật công chứng đảm bảo chất lượng
 Tất cả bản dịch công chứng tài liệu của chúng tôi được thực hiện theo đúng quy định của các cơ quan chức năng tại Việt Nam và được các nước trên thế giới công nhận, mang tới hiệu quả, chất lượng tối đa cho khách hàng.

 Trả tài liệu đúng hẹn

 Các tài liệu dịch thuật công chứng tài liệu do dịch thuật Trans24h thực hiện luôn có thời gian giao – nhận nhanh nhất. Đặc biệt, chúng tôi luôn coi trọng chữ tín, trả tài liệu đúng hẹn, tạo điều kiện thuận lợi cho quý khách hàng khi đang có nhu cầu cần gấp giấy tờ.

dịch thuật công chứng

 trung tâm dịch thuật Trans24h là tổ chức có giá dịch thuật công chứng rẻ nhất trên thị trường hiện nay, đồng thời chất lượng dịch vụ và thái độ phục vụ khách hàng luôn đảm bảo tốt nhất.

 Uy tín
 Uy tín của dịch thuật Trans24h được xây dựng dựa trên tính chuyên nghiệp, sự tận tụy, tận tâm với công việc, cùng chất lượng của dịch vụ chuyển ngữ trên từng bản dịch.Chúng tôi tự tin mang đến cho khách hàng những sản phẩm chất lượng cùng giá cả hấp dẫn nhất trên thị trường.

----------

